# Marantz SR5200



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Okay, here's a conundrum:
I have a Marantz SR5200 receiver in my family room that's powering an SVS sub and the small Kef 'egg' speakers. 
First of all there's no significant signal going to the sub - when the receiver is switched on it generates some sort of signal as it wakes the sub out of standby. Secondly it works OK (apart from no sub) when listening to the radio, but after 10 minutes of DTS or DD processing it shuts itself off!!

The only solutions I have are:
a) trash
b) HT repair man

Any more constructive ideas?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well that ain't good. It sounds like it needs a repair man unless you need an excuse to replace it. Hardly constructive huh?


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

I figured the same Sonnie - but thought I'd give it a shot on the forum first. With new models coming out every year it's probably more cost effective to pick one up on ebay.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Or check with N-Dawg.... I think he sells Marantz and he might be able to swing you a good deal and you'd have a better chance of getting it warrantied through him.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks Sonnie - as usual it failed just after the warranty expired!


----------

